# Rear Valance (bumper filler panel w/dual exhaust)



## darkanjel37 (Aug 7, 2015)

Someone bottomed out near my place, anyone missing their GTO filler panel?


----------



## Blowngto05 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello, if your in Florida, miramar area I recently lost mine. If your not in the miramar area and no one claims it I would be interested in purchasing it. Let me know. Thanks

Ruben


----------

